# Rockwell Tools



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I use the doodah out of random orbital sanders and just a little over a year ago, my Dewalt ROS went teats up. So, I bought a variable speed Rockwell model from the local McCoy's Building Center. It's quite a bit better than the Dewalt's I've had. However, within the past month, when I hit the on switch, the sander would not come on. After fiddling with the variable speed mechanism, it would come on and run fine. This happened about every tenth time I flipped the switch.

It happened again yesterday morning so I called McCoy's to see what they recommended. The lady at the store gave me a toll free number to call. I called them, explained my problem with the sander and they are shipping me a new sander today. The Rockwell products have a two year warranty.

While it is disappointing that I had the problem with the sander, I was tremendously impressed with Rockwell's response. I had fully expected to get the run around but was extremely pleased with their warranty service. Cudos to Rockwell's customer service.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Bradnailer I have 4 big Rockwell shop tools that are over 60 years old. Do you think they will warranty one of mine. LOL


----------

